# Instruments and Equipment > Builders and Repair >  Mandolin Set-up E-Book by Rob Meldrum

## Pittsburgh Bill

Great tool to have. Free to Mandolin Cafe Members. While I'm a relative newbie, this e-book is very informative and would serve well all but the most experienced in getting the best out of your mandolin.

----------

Bill Foss, 

DinEzra, 

Fatthand, 

rashrv, 

Ron Hutchison, 

Steve Bollman, 

Tenzin

----------


## MSalisbury

And... How would we get a copy?  Link?  PM you?

----------


## Rob Meldrum

Just send an email to rob.meldrum@gmail.com with "mandolin setup" in the subject line and I will email you a copy for free (free to all mandolincafe members).  

Rob

----------

A5-L, 

AGS, 

Al Trujillo, 

Astabeth, 

astagumby, 

BeanJean, 

billder99, 

blueridgemandolin, 

Boharm, 

carleshicks, 

Catherine Keller, 

colorado_al, 

coopman, 

Crazyquilt, 

Dan Krhla, 

danagos, 

Davidrik, 

dbai, 

dmac, 

dmeyreles, 

d_balsu, 

Ed Goist, 

Endocrantz, 

fishermike, 

JackCO, 

JackieCooper, 

Jesse Kinman, 

Joy Soldier, 

Jxnmando, 

Ken Carroll, 

Limecat, 

LydianSharp, 

MandoMN18, 

Merritt, 

NickyB, 

OneChordTrick, 

parttimepicker, 

pEETb, 

rashrv, 

red7flag, 

Rickshaw, 

Rob Zamites, 

roberto, 

RustyMadd, 

Steve Bollman, 

tvvtix, 

vojtechkral, 

Wspur

----------


## MSalisbury

Sounds easy enough.  Thanks for your generous offer!  Email on it's way.

----------

Ron Hutchison

----------


## Dan Krhla

Rob, I just sent you an email too. Thanks in advance! 


 Dank.

----------


## Kirk Pey

I just sent Rob my email request for his book and within 20 minutes I received it.Talk about service. Looks great. I can't wait till this weekend to put it to use.Thanks again Rob.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

Me too!  I requested the book via email and in a very short time got a link to download Rob's e-book on mandolin set up.  It is amazing how much work he put into this FREE book -- color pics and and complete details.  

A few minor things: 1) I think it is more typical to refer to the two piece bridge as being a "base" that contact the top plate and a "saddle" that the strings rest upon (in the book these are called "bridge" and "saddle".

2) when it comes to fitting up the bridge bast to the top plate I prefer using sand paper with adhesive on one side and placing it over the spot where the bridge base sits then move the base over the sand paper rather than the procedure he recommends.

3) Rob recommends 0.045 - 0.050" action at the 12th fret - personally I like something like 0.060 -0.065" for the G-string action at the 12 th fret and 0.045 - 0.050" for the E-string.  but those are personal preferences.  Lower action is probably better for beginners anyway.

Lots of great information, *actually 46 pages*! including action,intonation, nuts, bridges, tailpiece strings and frets. How to make some simple tools even!  There are other details as well all organized neatly by chapters.  Even if you don't us all of Rob's procedures exactly he has all the stuff you need to think about before you try your own set up.

Pretty amazing and nice job Mr. Meldrum!

----------


## june39

Count me in.  I wish this had been around 40 years ago when I started fooling around with mandolins.  It would have answered a lot of questions and saved a few mistakes.

Doug McCash

----------


## Jim P.

My thanks to Robert Meldrum for his great ebook.  I'm using his advice on a '14 Gibson A that needed just a little tweeking on its intonation.  Thanks for a great aid, Robert!!

Jim

----------


## David Smith

Salvos of kudos to Robert for his set up book. Can't wait to put it to work on my '37 Gibson A00. Thanks for the generosity!

----------


## Timbofood

Generous indeed! Rob, I got your book some time ago and, although I am happy with my set up, the clear, well thought out manner with which you have expressed your set up tutorial is fantastic! 
Hoss, you will have many stars in your crown for this project!
Strong work!

----------


## Michael Lloyd

Did just that, sent Rob an email requesting the e-book and the next time I logged on to get my email it was there. WOW! 
Rod this is so generous of you. I've gone through the videos and have read the e-book once through. Lots of information to absorb. I'm looking forward to the weekend with hopes of putting this information to good use.
Rob thanks so much. Your generosity is heartfelt.
Sincerely,
Michael Lloyd

----------


## mark sinkoff

Just wanted to chime in and send my thanks to Rob.his E-book was just what I needed. In just a few minutes I fixed a nagging problem on an instrument with confidence I didn't think was in me. Thanks again Rob.

----------


## Eldon Dennis

What a great resource - Thanks Robert Meldrum for your gift to those of us bitten by the mandolin bug!

----------


## CarlT

Thank you Mr. Meldrum for this e-book! This is a great help! Very useful.

----------


## dhbailey

I, too, want to thank Rob for this invaluable resource for owners of new mandolins.  Every new mandolinist should get, read, and follow this set-up guide to make sure they get the best sound from their instrument.  Thank you, Rob!

----------


## Stoker

Thanks, Rob, for the e-book. Nicely done.

----------


## High Desert Mando

Thanks Rob. Excellent ebook and your kindness is appreciated.

----------


## arlo_k

Great stuff, Rob.

I've toyed with my set-up with varying degrees of success.  But mainly it was trial and error - mainly with the bridge.  This ebook gives me a whole lot more to consider and certainly a more controlled approach.

I greatly appreciate your willingness to share.

----------


## Upstate Al

Rob  I'd also say thanks for your ebook.  Lots of information.  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Dave Martin

Well done book.  Bob sent me mine, and I have learned more than a thing or six!  THanks, Bob

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Rob has done a great service to the players on here,from 'newbies' to 'pros.' alike.To provide 'free', knowledge & info.that has most likely taken many,many years to accumulate,is a very selfless thing to do. While i'm at it,the same goes for ALL the other Cafe members who give the benefit of their own experience & info.to 'less informed' folk on here. That's what makes this site so invaluable
to us all, (OK Rob,where's the $100 you offered ?), :Grin: 
                                                                    Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Bill Snyder

> Rob has done a great service to the players on here,from 'newbies' to 'pros.' alike.To provide 'free', knowledge & info*.that has most likely taken many,many years to accumulate,*is a very selfless thing to do. While i'm at it,the same goes for ALL the other Cafe members who give the benefit of their own experience & info.to 'less informed' folk on here. That's what makes this site so invaluable
> to us all, (OK Rob,where's the $100 you offered ?),
>                                                                     Ivan


FWIW, I believe wrote his e-book after his first or second go at working on a mandolin. It worked out well for him and he wanted to share the knowledge he acquired. He talks about the first one in *THIS* post from a little over two years ago.

----------


## Killian King

Thanks Rob.

----------


## chadjohneto

Thanks for the Ebook. Very Nice!

----------

Cal

----------


## Brly

Just got my copy from Rob and read through it.  Excellent!
Very much appreciate your work Rob.

Thanks again,
Ben

----------


## smsdba

Another grateful recipient here!  I didn't know whether to start a whole new 'Thanks Rob' thread or add to this one.  I guess my comments and well wishes to him belong here.

His guide is detailed, comprehensive and chock full of practical tips all around improving the mandolin's playability and tone.  He sent it straight away and had some personal comments and advice to me with my setup problems w/ my first $100 mando.

Great guy. Knowledgeable, generous and cares a lot about helping out others who want to learn how to get the most out of their mando.

Thanks Rob!
Tim

----------


## Al Hagensen

Thanks for the publication, a lot of time and research has been put into this book!

----------


## le_wren

I've gotten a copy from Rob as well. His effort and commitment astound me and I want to say thank you to Rob, as well!

Things like this are the reason this is the only internet forum that I bother to participate in. Such a good and supportive community!

Thanks, Rob!

----------


## cjhiggin

I also requested Rob Meldrum's eBook and just got his email today. The book is a treasure trove of information. The incredibly detailed guide walks the reader through the setup process in a way that is easy to follow even for beginners. It's an invaluable resource. Thanks so much for your generosity and hard work on this amazing guide, Rob!

----------


## n8c

Thanks, Rob, for making this book and the videos! Very, very helpful to better understand what exactly is meant by the term "setup." 

I do have a couple of questions/suggestions: when I've read in other places about bridge adjustment, one common technique for judging and adjusting intonation is to compare the harmonics at the 12th fret to the actual fretted note. I noticed that you did not discuss this in your book--is there a reason you left it out? 

My second suggestion is that you offer really great tips on DIY setup and how to do it without spending too much money. However, it might be nice to include a sentence or two in each section about how a luthier would do it and what sorts of tools a luthier uses. That way, the reader could understand better how your techniques achieve the same thing, but with much less cost and hassle. 

Thanks again!

----------


## jimlynn

Thank you Rob for the E-BOOK this will be very  helpful for me. Very well done and easy to understand.

----------


## Phil-D

Thanks Rob.  This will come in very handy.

----------


## Harmon Gladding

Rob, thanks for all the free information.

----------


## ronwalker49

Thanks Rob....This information was most helpful and I am working my way through my Mandolins at this time.....I am getting better as I go and love being able to go through these steps systematically instead of shooting in the dark...Very nice of you to make this available to us for free...Merry Christmas..

----------


## jdtw

I got the ebook and it is great.

Thanks

----------


## Uncle Levi

Just got your book, Rob. Holy smokes! This is going to move me ahead by leaps and bounds. Thank you so very much for doing so much to help us newbies.

----------


## MS45789

I already posted once but wanted to add a quick update now that I've started working through the book.  My fingertips are SO much happier now that I've lowered the action a bit -- I only wish I stumbled on this community a year ago when I first started playing!  My instrument (definitely a "starter") was a gift, purchased at a big chain store and the gifter (and myself) just had no idea that the instrument wouldn't be playable straight out of the box.  I can't believe how long it took me to make a few adjustments and make it so much more enjoyable to play.

My dear brother made my feeler gauge nut saws with a dremel (and I then smoothed them slightly with diamond files) - worked fantastically.

----------


## C_Dai

Many many thanks to Rob! Emailed him earlier this evening and recieved his ebook in next to no time. So many handy tips,it will be of great help to me to tomorrow once I get home from town with my new feeler gages (not stinking dirty from my tool box!) and new strings. Much appreciated and thanks again Rob for your great book!

----------


## Shelldrake9

Rob just sent me his e-book minutes after I requested it.  It looks great nd helpful for the newbie and the not-so-newbie.  Thanks for providing his excellent free service to the Mando Cafe community, Rob!

----------


## flyod

Thanks for the e-book. Great information to have on hand.

----------


## Django Fret

Excellent book Rob, and looking forward to using it.  Thank you for providing it to us.

----------


## drmoniker

Thanks Rob. Great info. Now to put it to use.

----------


## Indianarick

Thanks to Rob for the free ebook and video links. Nice job and very helpful!,

----------


## Brandon Sumner

Just downloaded Rob's e-book, very concise and informative. Thanks for making this available to all of us here at the Cafe!

----------


## Mandolion

Thank you to Rob for the ebook! I look forward to looking through it more and putting the info to good use.

----------


## close_reach1

thanks for the e-book, Rob-- very well done!

----------


## Bob Bass

Received my copy of Rob's e-book on Sunday, 1/5/14, less than 24 hrs after my request. I would like to thank Rob for making available this comprehensively detailed and useful mandolin set-up manual to Cafe members! From reading it, I can see there are things that I hadn't previously paid attention to in the past that I should check in the future!

Thanks again, Rob!

Bob

----------


## Mandopkr

Just got the ebook from Rob. Love it! Very informative. Just like him I also have been playing guitar for a long time and thought it should also try my hand with mandolin. Just to try I didn't want to pay a lot of money for something I wasn't sure I like it. So I paid money for something that was killing my fingers. So I decided to do the set up. I have worked on guitars all shape and sizes just not on mandolins. Also didn't have any specs. Rob helped me out there. Highly recommend the ebook to anybody. Even pros who might know everything, there is something you might've missed. 

Thanks Rob!

----------


## Dobro_Dullyn

Thanks Rob,
I just received my Email. Can't wait to start pouring over it; my new mandolin should be here within the week. My last mandolin, a Rogue from Musician's friend, was lost when my band's mandolin player got a new girlfriend.... I haven't seen either of them in about 10 months... I miss the mandolin.

Thanks again,
Aaron

----------


## sliebers

Great work Rob.  Lots of useful information.  I especially like how you make gauged nut saws out of feeler gauges.  It's almost impossible to find the exact size nut file for all the different string gauges.

Thanks for putting this together and offering it to the Forum members.

Scott

----------


## chrisoff

Was sent this guide last week just in time as I was restringing my mandolin for the first time (I'm a mando newbie coming from guitar) and wanted to sort some basic issues like intonation and a poorly fitting tailpiece while I was at it.  Rob's guide was an excellent help with clear instructions and my cheap Ozark is playing much better now  :Smile: 

Thanks to those posters here for recommending it and for Rob for providing it free of charge!

----------


## zwieback

Just got the eBook and I love it, a great resource.

Great work Rob and thanks for making it available!

----------


## Maczart

Just wanted to add my thanks to Rob for putting together this book and generously offering it free of charge. As everyone has previously mentioned it is full of valuable info, especially for newbies who otherwise might struggle needlessly with a poorly set-up instrument. Many thanks, Rob!

----------


## tlp867

Thank you Rob for so graciously allowing the set up guide to be given out to us here at the Mandolin forum. I am a newbie to mandolin coming from guitar and want to learn all I can about it. This is a wonderful learning tool for me to really get familiar with my new instrument, Thanks again!!
Tammy

----------


## tnfishdaddy

Thank you Rob. What a fantastic resource.

----------


## dr.cox

rob deserves the highest praise. got his book roughly a week ago. helpes me very much already and I'm not even halfway through. keep up the great work. 

cheers

----------


## Ratiocinatoris

Thanks for the help!  Love the ebook.

----------


## tangleweeds

Yes, thank you so much for making this information freely available via the forum. I'm just a newbie, but I love knowing how my favorite toys work and how they're put together. You have demystifed much for me.

In fact, so much that now I'm tempted to buy a cheap mandolin to experiment around with...

----------


## Fiddleferret

Thanks for the e-book Rob. Just what I needed after receiving a totally un-setup instrument. You are a friend of all mandolin players  :Smile:

----------


## niels

another grateful mandolin newbie here... Your e-book is inspiring, I had a good time setting up my mandolin  :Smile:

----------


## DHopkins

Great pamphlet.  Lots of detail.

----------


## Amerigo

As a newbie with my first mandolin on the way for my hands all i can say is thank you in advance for your book

----------


## hpd1

Thanks for the Ebook. Great resource for the new mandolin player. Thanks to Mandolin Cafe for sponsoring.

----------


## Ginridge

Sorry to take so long to get back but got the book and it looks great!  Perfect for setting up the Kalamazoo KM 12 I just finished repairing!

----------


## kingofbohemia

can I also add my thanks to Rob Meldrum for this easy to follow and fantastic resource. Mando sounding better than ever. I was interested Rob's point about a flat neck as I was under the impression a certain amount of neck relief was desirable. I have a small amount of relief but the mando plays so well now I'm not going anywhere near the truss rod.

----------


## Jay G Miller

Thanks again Rob! Fantastic book. Had numerous issues that thanks to you and your e book, are now solved. And its fixed with the minimum amount of cost. A great easy to understand book.

----------


## Shortloin

I would also like to express my gratitude for Mr Meldrums fantastic book. This is also a very late public 'thank you' but well deserved!
It has been of great help for me, especially considering that there ain't that many mandolin techs around these parts of the world.

Cheers,

Robert Hedelin

----------


## wreded

Another satisfied customer here.  Thanks loads Mr Meldrum!

Dave

----------


## Rick Lindstrom

Another thanks to Rob for sending me a copy of his fine setup guide!

----------


## Ky Slim

Thanks Rob!  This is very helpful.

----------


## Mandoukelady

Is this fine and generous offer still available?   I ask as I used the email address from earlier in the thread to request a copy and have not had a reply - emailed about a week ago.

----------


## Rob Meldrum

For future requesters, please note that sometimes I am out of town for a few days without access to Internet services on my laptop.  It might take me a few days to respond to your request!  

Mandoukelady emailed me her request April 2 and I replied with the ebook on April 4.  Not as fast as my usual response but hey, not a week either!  

Please remember to put Mandolin Setup in the subject line (it makes it easier for me to search and reply quickly) and email your request to rob.meldrum@gmail.com.

----------


## pit lenz

Hello Rob,
Let me join the line and thank you sooo much for generously sharing the work and time you've put into your book!
Being a newbie to the mando universe, it has helped me already to turn my (not-so-expensive-and-out-of-whack) second hand KM 150 into a playable first instrument.
Your tips about action adjustments were very informative and helpful.

Thanks again and greetings from across the big pond!

----------


## Tony Dillingham

Just adding my thanks, Rob.  I've been reading and gathering tools all week waiting for the weekend and time to put into my mandolin.  I hadn't really thought it was that bad, I'm pretty sure when I bought it there was something about "factory setup" but I guess that means no setup as the action was way too high at bridge and nut.  Still a little high and I might be sanding the bridge to fit better but I'm already 6% better just not having to pause every time I hear a half fretted note.  Thanks again

----------


## duffee

Thank you, Rob, for your E-book. It is great for the less experienced.

Jim

----------


## kenikas

Thanks Rob, a great resource at an unbelievable price!

----------


## TimH

I want to join the chorus of those who have received Rob's e-book.  Thanks Rob for your generous support to those of us who want to learn more about the art of mandolin construction.

----------


## Bruce Cech

Got the link within 2 hours of asking for it.  Great service.  I read through most of the book and found it to be complete and clear.  Haven't watched the you tube videos yet but will do so soon.  Don't know if I have the confidence to tackle mine yet.  I'll have to read the book again and see how I feel then.

My mandolin was set up when I took it out of the box.  The only problem I have is that the notes on the 4th string are very flat.  I think maybe the action is too low and I was going to try and raise it some.

But don't hesitate to request this ebook.  Even if you don't use it to do a set up, the knowledge you will reap is priceless.

----------


## Mandolin_Bandit

Thanks Rob for your Generous contribution to our Mandolin Obsession!!

----------


## Sandy Beckler

> Just send an email to rob.meldrum@gmail.com with "mandolin setup" in the subject line and I will email you a copy for free (free to all mandolincafe members).  
> 
> Rob


Thanks Rob...email on the way

----------


## pEETb

Thanks Rob. Really informative and really really helpful for a newbie like me.

----------


## Mando-Mauler

Many thanks Rob. Your eBook is informative and much appreciated.

----------


## Whittle

I received the ebook from Rob this morning. I've already learned so much! Thank you Rob for sharing with the rest of us!

----------


## jpierson

Just received the ebook from Rob after sending him an email. Great content, thank you.

----------


## Orkun Hiçyılmaz

wonderfull book. I guess I don't even need a luthier to serup my mandolin. Thank you Rob.

----------


## mandala37

Rob is one of the rare people who not only can organize subject matter well, but can also write clearly and concisely. Even if you don't want to do the work yourself this is excellent information. It will help you communicate with your luthier and give you a better appreciation for what they do.

----------


## Orkun Hiçyılmaz

almost finished setingup my mandolin. My fingers will be very happy after the nut setup. I heard a little buzz on the A strings and I tried the residue and super glue suggestion. I will see the result tomorrow. The feeler gauge idea is excellent. I only made two notches on the gauges and it worked perfectly. Thank you again Rob. But how do I know if I have to adjust the trust rod?

----------


## Orkun Hiçyılmaz

done!!! I checked my truss rod according to page on http://www.s-w-b-a.com/pickerscorner_docs/Relief.htm abd I found that I dont need any adjustement. my fingers aspecially my index finger is so happy. But I am scared that I too much sawed my nut si I will replace it soon. Any suggestion about bone or plastic or pearl?

----------


## azcornman

I'm new here, first post. Wanted to thank Rob for the ebook of instructions!  Most gracious of him, what a service to the community! 

Thanks Rob.  

Richard

----------


## Gibsonman

Is Rob still doing this? I tried the email but don't think it went through.

----------


## Gibsonman

Is Rob still doing this?

----------


## drOK

> Is Rob still doing this?


I just emailed Rob last week and he got back to me in about a day with the e-book attached. I was flying out to visit family weekend and read through it on the plane. Can't wait to try out the techniques he has detailed in the book. Thanks Rob!

----------


## Gibsonman

Just received my book. Many thanks to you Rob. This was very nice of you.

----------


## arnelson

Thanks for putting all this information together Rob, and allowing us to utilize it for free.  Great info, especially making your own nut files.  Nice job on the ebook.

----------


## hardbop200

> free to all mandolincafe members


As a mandolin newbie, thank you for making this available!

Josh

----------


## Stu48

Hi , just got my first mandolin , ( a used M20 off ebay ) , not a bad instrument considering the price, but the action is extremely high, especially at the nut, so will be using Rob's ebook instructions to lower the action , excellent looking guide Rob , many thanks  :Smile: 

cheers


Stu

----------


## TylerM

Bought my first mandolin at the end of April. ( Savannah SA-100) I am amazed at the value contained in the 46 pages of this "free" e-book. Thanks Rob!

----------


## kenpo2001

> Just send an email to rob.meldrum@gmail.com with "mandolin setup" in the subject line and I will email you a copy for free (free to all mandolincafe members).  
> 
> Rob


Hi Rob I just sent you a request for a copy, thanks very much.

----------


## journeybear

This sounds like a great resource. I like to think I know what I'm doing - most of the time - and can usually figure things out if I don't. But it would be great to be more sure about some things.

Thanks so much for doing this, for everyone!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Nick Eanet

Thanks Rob. I expected a lot from everyone's enthusiasm and it exceeded expectations. A great deal of incredibly useful information every mandohead should have.

----------


## kenny boy

ROB. wow thanks nice work

----------


## Rob Meldrum

Thanks, all.  If you request the ebook between now and the first week of August I am going to be out of town in isolated places where Internet access is unpredictable.  It may take a few days or so for me to respond to your requests.  Have patience!

Rob

----------


## Jeff Mando

Just got it, Rob!  Looks great!  Thanks, so much!!!

----------


## journeymanjohn

Thanks for the book. Great information to have.

----------


## Ozzy50

Thanks so much Rob! I am still waiting for my first mando to arrive but i will definitely be using this great resource in the near future.

----------


## Eileen McCullough

Want to thank Rob for emailing me a copy of his eBook, I received it very quickly and from what I have read so far I should be able to understand it and get a better sound from my mandolin. Thanks again Rob🙌

----------


## Master of None

I got my copy of the eBook this week and am really looking forward to using it.  I built both of my mandolins before ever even playing a mandolin (odd order, yes I know), so I didn't really have a baseline what is "right". Consequently, I'm sure there are many improvements to be had.  While I have already done some work with the intonation by moving the bridge, I believe there is still much I can do with the action.  One of the two mandolins has become my preferred to play by luck-of-the-draw on string height, so it will be good to make improvement on both in that aspect.  Thanks Rob!

----------


## Magical mandolin

Hi all, I just got the ebook of Rob, it's great, very informative, especially since I'm new to the building and repair, side of mandolining, robs a top bloke I had a small trouble (the 1 in a million) loading the page, and he was SUPER helpful, and helped me sort the issue, (I just had too many files open)
Thanks Rob your tops  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## rkcran

I received the e-book from Rob this weekend; wow, what a wonderful job he did on the book.

I'll be picking up my mandolin next month and cannot wait to jump in on the setup process.

Thanks, Rob.

----------


## BeKrue

Many thanks for Your work. I begun the setup without Your book, why I havn´t know it. When I read Your Instructions, I have done some more  I had not done. My Mandolin now has an action of 1,1 mm at the 12th fret against 2,3mm before. I was frusretet and now I´m happy to play this Washburn MW3 SWK (used from eBay). Thank You (excuse please my bad English)
Bernhard

----------


## Sakari

Thanks Rob.
A great book!

----------


## Alaina

Wow, what an amazing book. I emailed Rob yesterday evening and when I woke up this morning I had the book in my inbox.

I bought an inexpensive student mandolin to learn on, and paid $75 to have it set up by the store that sold it to me. It has all sorts of issues, and even a quick scan of the book and a quick look at my instrument shows me that some of the basic stuff Rob talks about hasn't been done.

I'm at the cottage right now, but when I get back to Toronto tomorrow and can get my hands on the tools required to do the setup properly, I'll be all over it. 

Thanks, Rob - it's hard to believe that this book is free!

----------


## roberto

Thank you, Rob. Very helpful book!!

----------


## Billbass1

My first post here on the Forum and I wish to give a BIG thank you to Rob for his very generous ebook set-up guide .
My new mandolins and recommended tools are ordered and in transit .
This looks like a Great Site with Tons of useful info and I am happy to be here .

----------


## bingoccc

I just received mine a few days ago.  Thanks so much for your work and kind offer.

----------


## BOb Orr

Thanks Rob very informative, just need to build my mandolin now!

Cheers, Bob

----------


## Chris Widmer

Thanks for the Ebook, Rob. This is great, very thorough and hands-on and lots of tips that I haven't read anywhere else so far. Thanks for sharing your experience - for free.

----------


## NOTLguy

I received my ebook last night. Thank you so much for freely sharing your knowledge by distributing your book at no charge. Kudos to you Rob,

Regards,
Bill

----------


## Stainless

Tks Rob

I recd the book yesterday and have started to work through it.   It is very well done.   Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Ragmop

Thanks for this very useful and easy to read compilation of your practical knowledge of making adjustments to the mandolin. I would have never thought of making your own nut-cutting tools out of feeler-gauges. I checked the setup on my Kentucky KM-140 using your recommendations and (thankfully) found it to be pretty close to tolerance. Close enough to not want to change anything, that is. I learned the importance of checking the setup of a stringed instrument from a time when I purchased an electric guitar from an internet musical supply company. I didn't want to put a lot of money in it because I didn't know how much use it would be getting. Fortunately for me, the manufacturer had some very good setup instructions on their website. I found that I really enjoyed taking the measurements and making the adjustments to the saddle(s) to get the proper intonation and action as well as adjusting the relief with the truss-rod. Thanks again for the ebook.
Ragmop

----------


## ajay

> Great tool to have. Free to Mandolin Cafe Members. While I'm a relative newbie, this e-book is very informative and would serve well all but the most experienced in getting the best out of your mandolin.


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Thank you for a wonderful free ebook on setting up a mandolin...Ajay

----------


## Russ Jordan

The e-book was in my inbox this morning.  Took a quick look--lots of great information.  I look forward to reading it closely.

Thanks Rob!

----------


## Joey Anchors

Thank you to Rob for sending me a very quick reply and writing such am indepth book. Now I can setup my own mandolins with out worry of finding a shop as I live in the high desert. 

I highly recommend you get your own copy ASAP!

----------


## AdamBHarris

I've just been using this wonderful guide to help me set up a no name mandola. The difference is remarkable, this together with the videos is a wonderful resource to anybody dealing with these instruments. It gave the confidence to do work on the instrument that I normally wouldn't have felt comfortable doing myself.

Rob is to be congratulated on this great book.

regards
adam :Smile:

----------


## Henry Girvan

Hello Rob,

Thanks for sending me your e-book on Mandolin Setup, and while your book is about the American style of mandolin with an adjustable bridge, nevertheless I am hopeful that the underlying principles in your text will assist me with the setting up of the bowlback mandolin which I have just made.

----------


## Cal

Thanks so much Rob!

Cal

----------


## Paul Hird

Another grateful recipient of Rob's Mandolin set up e-book. I am continuing to get a lot of valuable information and techniques to use on my mandolins. 
Thanks, Rob

----------


## Michael G

Thanks Rob, received my copy earlier this week. A great and useful resource.

----------


## citeog

Another satisfied customer here. Thank you, Rob...

----------


## mattheweastel

> Great tool to have. Free to Mandolin Cafe Members. While I'm a relative newbie, this e-book is very informative and would serve well all but the most experienced in getting the best out of your mandolin.


Rob,

May thanks for sending this over, I'm confident that this will help me get the best out of my modest instrument. I'm especially interested by the nut set up section, which I'll be using to adjust my acoustic guitars too!

Matt (London, UK)

----------


## Cody Benjamin

Thanks Rob, I appreciate you sending me your E-book. Sure to come in handy when I finish my kit, as well as my other instruments.

~Cody

----------


## Steve VandeWater

I just received and read Mr. Meldrum's e-book on mandolin setup.  Wow, what a wealth of great information!  I checked a couple of my mandos that were supposedly professionally set-up and they don't even come close to the specs in his book.  The action is far too high, the nuts are not properly filed and slotted, etc.  I can't wait to set them up according to his specs and see how much difference there is.
A big thanks to Rob for providing this great info for FREE!

----------


## biologyprof

I just received my second copy of Rob's ebook. After receiving the first copy I gathered and made the necessary tools per his instructions. From the looks of my mandolin tool box I seem to have developed Tool Acquisition Syndrome for my box overfloweth with neat little gadgets of questionable utility. Because I had unintentionally deleted his book I sent him a note and requested another copy. It now resides on every device that I own so that it doesn't disappear again. Rob's a great guy to offer the fruits of his labor to the mandolin community. Thanks, Rob, for a job well done. 
~Greg

----------


## jettvance

Thank you Rob, I just read the ebook copy you sent me and am impressed with the thoroughness and approachability of it. Cheers!

----------


## Rob Meldrum

Thanks for the kudos and the thread bumps!  I'm still getting about three requests a day for the ebook, and I've managed to keep the cost down - it's still free.  So if anyone else has read this far, feel free to email me at rob.meldrum@gmail.com for your free copy.  Please put "Mandolin Set Up" in the subject line.

I hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving and a wonderful holiday season.  Go Seahwaks!

----------

WhimsyGal

----------


## clayboy

Received my copy of your E-book. I would like to thank you for your effort and generosity in developing and sharing this book. It is truly a great tool.  Thank you again.

----------


## adauria

Agree with all that's been said - thanks for the great and useful book, Rob!

-Andrew

----------


## Rob Zamites

Thanks, Rob! The e-book is awesome and will come in very handy!  :Cool:

----------


## BradHall

Rob,
Thank you for the ebook. It is exactly what I was looking for and why I joined this forum. A through guide for someone like me that is brand new to mandolins. Your work and generosity are greatly appreciated.

----------


## Jim Hand

Rob: Thanks for the EBook, very useful and informative.

----------


## cgvm

I want to express my thanks to RM for writing the "Mandolin Set-up" e-book and sharing his knowledge. After reading through the entire e-book I learned so much about correctly setting up my mandolin. To my surprise I had initially set-up my mandolin *almost* (75%) perfectly with the exception of string height about the fretboard before receiving "Mandolin Set-up." There is so much conflicting information on the World Wide Web it was nice to read brief comparisons and his experiences which helped zero-in on the "truth." Thank you Rob.

----------


## Lucan44

Great job Rob,  Just in time to help with my first bridge replacement.  Thank you!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## PaulVA

I received mine yesterday.  Gave it a quick read, and wow - this is stuff I really need to know.  Thanks very much Rob for sharing your expertise!

----------


## montrealsean

Many thanks, in advance.

----------


## Moretzmando

I emailed Rob, and he quickly replied with a copy of his e-book. Also asked him for PayPal info so I could donate. Such a nice guy he was interested in the money! Ask me just to post on here instead. Great guy, thanx.

----------


## rick frank

Thanks so much for the e-book and links Rob! I've only had time to scratch the surface so far but I'm looking forward to delving into it.

----------


## graham darden

I just received my book from Rob. Came with some cool videos as well. Rob, you are a class act . Thank you again for being the man you are.
Graham

----------


## TrailerBilly

Just got the ebook, can't wait to dive in! Very generous of him to offer the book to cafe members! Thanks Robert!

----------


## WhimsyGal

Awesome book and videos. Thank you, Rob!

----------


## Lachenal

For a new mandolin player the eBook is gold! Thanks a lot Robert

----------


## Murphys

I emailed Mr. Meldrum and just a few hours later I got an email with this amazing ebook. Everything you must know about your instrument is perfectly explained in detail. 

Thanks a million!

----------


## JW Papoon

I got a copy of Rob's set-up file today. It is very nicely organized and shows a lot of thought went into its composition.

It is great to find there are people like Rob who are so willing to share his information with no expectations for compensation other than some props from his recipients on the Cafe.

Thanks Rob, you have compiled a very useful mandolin maintenance compendium to which I will frequently refer.
JW

----------


## HonketyHank

I got my copy from Rob this morning. Have read a section or two and am very impressed. I look forward to applying some of his tips. Thank you very much, Rob.

----------


## blowtorch

Thank you, Rob!

----------


## JonDoug

I received the book a month ago, and finished setting up my "campfire mandolin" a few days ago. The instructions are clear and the low-cost approach to tools very appreciated! I've had the mandolin for years (same as the low-end Rogue featured in the book but a different headstock) and I enjoy having an instrument for travel when playing isn't the focus. But getting out of the closet for a trip in May convinced me it needed help!

Thanks to Rob's book it is much more fun to play--and sounds better to boot. It is also enjoyable to understand setup and your instrument through a DYI project, and an inexpensive instrument is great for such experiments.

----------


## northfolk

I received the book recently;  just have to ask and you shall receive.  An excellent reference guide to own.  Thanks Rob.

----------


## steric

The EBook is terrific. You should charge for it. I followed it using the forty dollar Rogue, and man, it totally got me hooked. THank you very much Mr. Meldrum.

----------


## Mandoak

I like to thank Rob Meldrum for emailing me a copy of his ebook.  I had a chance to browse it (just got it) and it is informative and well organized.  Looking forward to reading it.  Thanks again.

----------


## RAGZDADDY

Just dropped Rob and email about the setup book. Sure hope I'm not to late to get in on the fun. Thanks tons in advance if it is still available. 

RAGZDADDY

----------


## s1m0n

Rob sent me his book a month or so back, right before I lost my 'net connection, so I've only now been able to DL and read it. Thanks a lot, Rob! It looks very useful.

----------


## MoreThanQuinn

Emailed Rob yesterday. I'm looking forward to receiving the book and I think it's fantastic that he is still sending it out after all this time. I was very excited to see people post about having recently received it!

----------


## Mando thrasher

Rob very kindly sent me a copy of his book.  It's very well written and I found it very useful.  Thanks again Rob and recommended to anyone who wants to improve their instrument's set up or just better understand what contributes to tone and playabilty.

----------


## Fergus Lester

Thanks again Rob. Is a 0.015" nut file too wide for E string slots? I borrowed set of 3 double sided files and that is the thinnest. E strings are 0.011"

----------


## RAGZDADDY

I have been quite shamefully slow to show my appreciation to Rob for the e-book. Got it a week or two ago and am quite gracious and humbled by his generosity and apologize profusely for not speaking up on behalf of his kindness and efforts sooner. I've been very busy with a new job and a new home. Though knowing that I've been very busy, that's not excuse for not saying thanks much sooner. 

THANKS ROB ! ! ! !  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Rob Meldrum

Hey, Fergus!  I like to cut the nut slots for the exact size of the string.  Using the feeler gauges makes it easy.  Most of us settle on certain strings and stay with them.

----------


## Kback

I requested Rob's ebook last night and received it this morning, WOW!  A lot of great information and detail's where needed.  I'm looking forward to using it to dial in The Loar.

Thanks, Rob

----------


## Rhk

Re great PDFs simple and precise. Learn how to set up your mandolin properly and keep it set up.

Thanks!

----------


## mobrien

Thanks for the e-book Rob, can't wait to apply this to my Rogue... 

Michael

----------


## LeGar

Rob just sent me his ebook this morning. From the couple minutes I spent browsing it, things look very easy to understand. I hope to get my KM-150 on the bench tomorrow, and put the book to good use.

----------


## Mrgoodcat

Just got the ebook from Rob. Great detailed info.  This is just what I needed.  Many thanks to Rob for a job well done.

----------


## Bob Schmidt

Rob,
Thanks for the copy of the ebook. I just browsed through it and it is very well done. I already picked up some tip on setting the mandolin up. It is great you are willing to share such a complete study on the subject.

Thanks again,
Bob Schmidt

----------


## J Nall

I'll join the club of folks that have been shamefully slow to reply and attest to how great of a resource Rob's book is! 

I'm planning an after work trip to Harbor Freight(tm) soon to pick up some tools and spend this weekend doing a nice setup of my mandolin. 

Very swift response from Rob & it's a quality product, what more can you ask for?

----------


## Guitarpeggio

[QUOTE=robster;1196418]Just send an email to rob.meldrum@gmail.com with "mandolin setup" in the subject line and I will email you a copy for free (free to all mandolincafe members).

Hi, Rob, New to the forum here, and a new mandolin owner, a Kentucky km140.  I have a long-time mandolin player friend who will set up the instrument for me, but I have done many guitar set-ups over the years and would love a copy of your e-book as part of learning more about this new venture.  I tried emailing you, but didn't get a response so I figured my email didn't go through for some reason.  Thanks!  Pete

----------


## PatrickP.

Thanks a lot Rob, your book is great for a newbie like me !
Patrick

----------


## kwm

Aloha Rob,

Mahalo Nui for the book and video links .  You rock Rob!

kurtis

----------


## zing

I'm a new guy to this forum and have rediscovered the joy of mandolins after a 40 year dormant period. Thanks to Rob's generosity, I have been able to set up properly my old first mando I got in college and the new one I got at a great price from a local pawn shop. I love sharing and helping communities and I feel right at home here. Thanks Rob.

----------


## Spyder

Just got my copy of Rob's e-book today. Lots of great info, looking forward to going through this in detail. Thanks Rob, you've done the mandolin world a great favor, and it is much appreciated!

Phil

----------


## Bob Buckingham

Thanks looking forward to it.

----------


## indie rock

Hi Rob !!
I would love to have a copy of your mandolin setup ebook. It's a treasure for all the Mandolin players. I am not a technical guy though.

All I need to do is send you a mail at rob.meldrum@gmail.com with "mandolin setup" in the subject line??? 



Thanks a lot :Smile:

----------


## Rob Meldrum

Hi indie rock, 

Yes, that's all you have to do.  Send an email to rob.meldrum@gmail.com and put Mandolin Setup in the subject line.  

Thousands of satisfied customers. :-)

Rob

----------

indie rock

----------


## indie rock

Dear Rob! I've sent you a mail
Thanks

----------


## indie rock

Supper excited, wow ! I got Rob's ebook within 5 minutes. Thanks a million ton Rob. You are God send for people like me who have no access to Mandolin repair centers (Mandolins in India are quite rare and getting them repaired is really tough).

Cheers!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Etonai

Rob,

I may have made a mistake opting for an unsetup mandolin, but considering what people have said about your book, I'm looking forward to giving this a try!

!!!

----------


## dmatz

Commodore Rob:

Many thanks for the mandolin setup e-book. I'm just about finished with mandolin #1 and am grateful to have your guidance setting it up.

----------


## AZ-GOLD

The quality and quantity of information in Rob's eBook is amazing. 

I hope to be able to make such a contribution to a community such as this one sometime in the future.

Thank you Mr. Meldrum.

----------


## stepasha

Thank you Rob! I just got your book today. Your timing was perfect since my first mandolin should be arriving today, too. I'm looking forward to setting it up.

A big thank you also for pointing me in the direction of the Rogue. I am actually building a couple of flat-top mandolins right now, but I wanted to get something in my hands first to practice on and practice the setup process. This should fit the bill!

----------


## Inklings

Thank you, Rob!  I create instructional materials for a living, so I appreciate the thoughtful layout, clear images and practical approach of your book.  You have stuck the right combination of straight up tutelage, personal anecdotes, and acknowledgment that there is often more than one way of doing things.  

I highly recommend this book, especially for eager but beginning students of Mandolin building and setup such as myself.

----------


## morgon

Thank you Rob!

As a total beginner I think this book has taught me a lot and even though I don't intend to do a setup myself just yet I feel much more confident now to assess a setup or talk to a luthier.

It is a well written and concise manual and the only thing I hope for is that Rob eventually gets around to finish Appendix A "A make-it-yourself strap".

Again thanks a lot.

----------


## Tony Pagliaro

> Thank you Rob!
> 
> As a total beginner I think this book has taught me a lot and even though I don't intend to do a setup myself just yet I feel much more confident now to assess a setup or talk to a luthier.
> 
> It is a well written and concise manual and the only thing I hope for is that Rob eventually gets around to finish Appendix A "A make-it-yourself strap".
> 
> Again thanks a lot.


Yes a very useful book

----------


## dbf909

Great Reference - Thanks Again.

----------


## Gates Richards

Here's another thanks to Rob!  I, too, am a beneficiary of his book and videos.  He's quick to reply, and has put together a great resource.

Many thanks!
Gates

----------


## cb2859

> Here's another thanks to Rob!  I, too, am a beneficiary of his book and videos.  He's quick to reply, and has put together a great resource.
> 
> Many thanks!
> Gates


I emailed Rob Sat Aug 27th and am still waiting  :Frown:

----------


## Rob Meldrum

Hi cb2859,

I just re-checked my gmail account and I have replied to every email (up til today) with "mandolin" in the subject line.  Please double-check that you had my email address correct and put "Mandolin Setup" in the subject line.  I'll be hitting my emails again this evening and I will be happy to send you a copy.  :-)

rob.meldrum@gmail.com

Rob

----------


## Journeyman

Clicked on the link. I got locked in where I couldn't get out of the link. Too bad there is not another way to acquire the E book.

----------


## Rob Meldrum

Hi Journeyman,

You might try clearing your browser's cache and rebooting your computer, then use the link again.  Your issue is the first I've heard of in more than three years of using DropBox to get the pdf file to folks.  PM me if that doesn't do the trick.

----------


## albeham

Great ebook...you need to have at the ready....

----------


## Werner Jaekel

Thank you for the book. Very helpful

----------


## ky505

Thank you Rob for your prompt reply and for your generous information! It will be so helpful for me as a new player with my new Kentucky 505!!

Diane

----------


## JohnnyC

E-book received, many thanks Rob.  :Smile: . Very much appreciated. 
Should keep me busy.  :Wink:

----------


## Kris N

Thanks Rob!  Received and read about 5 times now.  Great info!

----------


## CES

Got the e-book and videos! Thank you, Rob!! Looking forward to diving into a couple of projects this weekend...

----------


## rcampby

Got the e-book a few days ago. Seems very thorough. Thank you, Rob!!

----------


## Drew Streip

Got the book this morning. Just reading it at my desk, I'm getting an itchy repair finger  :Smile:  Thanks, Rob!

----------


## colirv

Just received this. Very useful. Thanks, Rob!

----------


## raindog15

I got my copy this morning and it's great, thanks so much Rob!

----------


## Geoff Neal

Thanks Rob, great info. here for anyone who wants to get the action just right.

----------


## billhay4

Ditto.
Bill Hay

----------


## tonydxn

Many thanks Rob - very generous of you to make this valuable resource available free to MC members. Much appreciated.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## SarahC

Hey Rob,

I just send you an email, too. Thanks for that great offer to MC members.

----------


## heatonc

Can't thank you enough for the book, Rob. Very thorough and useful. Everyone should read this before buying a mandolin or doing a set up. Great stuff!

----------


## Matt Long

Just got the ebook. I'm amazed at how detailed it is! Already learning a lot. Thanks so much, Rob!

----------


## visolde

Thank you very much Rob. Wonderful job and very useful.

----------


## Rob Ross

Hi Rob, I got your book a while ago, but my beater Rogue is at my Mom's house in Florida.  I'm averaging a trip down there every 8 weeks or so, I got the files and feeler gauges this summer, the sandpaper this past trip and I made sure the bridge footing was OK.  Next trip will be sanding down the bridge saddle to proper height.  At the rate I'm going, the nut will get done next spring, but it's going.  Thanks for such a good reference!  Can't wait to finally get that mando playing well.

----------


## 5bassman

Thanks Rob! Lots of great info here!

----------


## Fergus Lester

Is it possible I filed down the nut too much (after getting the slot height correct). The top e string sometimes seems to pop out of its slot.

----------


## hebegb

Rob, thanks for the great book and your responsiveness!   I'm looking forward to setting up my new RM100A using your recommendations.

----------


## Viejo

Rob, I'm pleased a jam acquaintance gave me your name.  I switched from banjo to mando about a year ago.  I eventually bought a Rogue not knowing what to expect, but by golly it was a fine novice instrument.  It needed a strap, however.  I wanted one that was very flexible and not too wide.  There was a leather dealer not too far from me that sold me a piece I could have made 5 straps out of, for the princely sum of $7.50.  So this whole endeavor has worked out for a very affordable entry-level outfit.  

Your setup book will be a fine addition, and I will be able to get the best out of the Rogue until it's time to upgrade.

Thanks and a joyous holiday season to you, Rob.
Richard (Viejo)

----------


## Mike Shipman

Hi Rob, Ive just sent an email request for the pdf, many thanks in advance for your generous sharing of this.
Regards, Mike in the UK.

----------


## Mandosopher

Thanks, Rob.  Just got mine.  It looks really thorough and very clear and useful.

----------


## fentonjames

just emailed.  not sure why i didn't do this before.  now, i eagerly wait

----------


## fentonjames

came home from work tonight and BOOM there it was!  thank you for the quick delivery.  i can't wait to get into it!

----------


## Coolhandluke

Received Robs eBook and it is exactly what I needed to get set up.  I appreciate the great detail and information! Thank you Rob!

----------


## Rob Meldrum

Love the thread bumps!  Still free and easy to get. Just email me at rob.meldrum@gmail.com and ask for a copy. Please put Mandolin Setup in the subject line.

Rob

----------


## WmBuoymaster

Rob sent me my copy last weekend. I've read it but yet to take the plunge. Written very well and he explains things so a monkey could understand. 

All the help I've gotten here has been great! Excellent forum.

----------


## thehoffer

Thank you for the ebook Rob.  What an awesome community we have here!

----------


## Guitarpeggio

Thanks so much for the e-book, Rob.  Very helpful and thorough.  I am a first-time mandolin owner and beginner player after having played guitar for a long time. I do a lot of guitar set up and repair as a hobby. I used your info to set up a used Kentucky km250 I found locally on CL.

----------


## Karaokeb

Just like to say from a very cold and dare I say it snowy Wales in the UK many thanks for the ebook it will be very useful for me

----------


## mandobiker

Fender FM52E, this was a very important gift to me, now I can try to play it!! Thanks Rob, from Italy.

----------


## atetone

Yet more kudos to Rob for the ebook on setup. Great information. Thanks Rob!

----------


## IDM

Thanks very much for your fast reply and thanks for the ebook and links. Very useful!

----------


## GeoMandoAlex

I received Rob's ebook this morning (or last night).  I just finished reading it and his writing style is excellent.  The way he has written the book on how to set up the mandolin gives confidence to those who will be setting up their mandolin.

I liked his feeler gauge "hack" on making nut slot files/saws.

Well written and will use in future.

----------


## Uke Richard

Thank you, Rob for the videos and the ebook. Great resource!

I have set up many flat top and archtop guitars over the years so I am familiar with the basics addressed in this book, but I really appreciate (a lot) all the mando specific informations, especially the target measurements and some of the insights. Those who are new to instrument set up will have enough to give them confidence and get them going.

Developping resources like these takes a lot of time and effort, not to mention personally distributing it to everyone who asks for it. It is incredibly generous. Thanks again!

----------


## Mandofin

Wanted to send out a thanks to Mr. Meldrum.  Really cool that someone would take the time to send this out to so many folks, and so quickly.  Thank you sir.

----------


## Tyler K

Thanks for the e-book! Really put in an easy to understand way. Highly recommend. I'm very new to mandolin, it helped immensely!

----------


## Sakamichi

> Wanted to send out a thanks to Mr. Meldrum.  Really cool that someone would take the time to send this out to so many folks, and so quickly.  Thank you sir.


I'm piggybacking on your sentiment to send a thanks to Mr. Meldrum too.

I bought my wife her first mandolinan entry-level Ibanezfor her birthday this week. I read a great deal about tuning and set-up prior to gifting it to her, and even though I had it in tune and intonated, I learned there is still so much more that I can do to make hers more playable.

----------


## jtv

Got it today and I haven't had a chance to put it into practice yet, but it seems amazing! Tons of info and I can't wait to get my mandolin better.

----------


## drbhrb

Thanks so much Rob.  I got my mandolin playing much better now.  Despite your very clear warnings I filed one of the nut slots too deep but was able to shim the nut and re-file.  Otherwise everything went as planned. Listen to Rob people!

----------


## ColoradoMando

Another shout out for Rob's book. Once my nut files come in the mail, I will start cutting my own nut slots.

----------


## Fergus Lester

yep. one of the best music related online docs i've ever used. And free too. Thanks Rob.

----------


## Upstart

My thoughts exactly! I had an old Reghin mandolin that my dad bought me decades ago but found it too difficult to play. I set it up using this book and it's starting to sing. I was going to buy a 'better' instrument but this had sentimental value so I'm really pleased to be putting the hours in on it now instead of keeping it in its box. Thanks Rob.

----------


## ChrisJB

I requested Rob's excellent book yesterday and he emailed it within the hour.  Thanks very much, Rob for your generosity. Top bloke.

Chris

----------


## agp244

I Mailed Rob from here in the UK and downloaded my ebook within 10 minutes thanks Rob for your very generous gift as a newbie to the mandolin this will be very helpful to me...

----------


## RickPick

Thanks for the great book, Rob! I had lost my original copy through cyber-mismanagement (my own, no doubt), and now that I'm finally getting around to some serious bridge and nut work, I need the book for the essential guidance it provides.

----------


## Radarwarning

I really appreciate receiving this book. I am totally new to the mandolin, and my buddy just introduced me to this forum and this book. Thank you both for the much needed helping hands.

----------


## Eric Platt

I've been remiss in not thanking Rob earlier. This is a great book and has helped me dial in both of my mandolins. Even though my A Jr came with a good setup, as did my LM-220, was able to take good and make it better.

----------


## sbhikes

Thank you for the ebook. As I expected, it's all too scary to do myself. But maybe if I can find some of these tools I can at least test mine to see if I should pay someone else to do the work.

----------


## mandocaster

Thanks for the cool ebook!

----------


## DScott2408

Thanks for the Mandolin Setup book Rob!

----------


## spkx714

Thank you so much. What complete instructional information.

----------


## intermediary

thanks rob!  just picked up a Martin Backpacker mandolin off of craigslist -- having all those measurement techniques, and the expected values, went a long way to convincing me i hadn't purchased a lemon!

----------


## PatS

Emailed Rob for the book today and got a response just hours later.  Very excited to get started fixing up my mandolin.  How great that we can all help each other out instead of having to just pay specialists to handle these things for us.

----------


## jbiker

Thanks, Rob. Great help!

----------


## Ryan Donahue

I just got this e-Book from Rob and it looks great. Thanks a ton Rob!

----------


## Ian Lamb

Many thanks Rob. Lots of great information in your Ebook.

----------


## Dan O'Sullivan

Got the book. Three great things about it. First, personally, is that I'm reassured I didn't get a clunker (Savannah, but from a good shop). Second, I know I will go over my mandolin and do whatever tweaks I can. Third, I know that this process and this information will make me a more informed consumer when I'm ready to step up. Thanks Rob.

----------


## Bunsen

Thanks for the ebook Rob.

Just what I needed with lots of really good information and tips.

----------


## fiolmattias

I just recieved the ebook as well, and it seems to contain a lot of useful information for a newbie like me  :Smile:

----------


## JPR

Thanks for the book.  It will be a great help.

----------


## colonelcurry

Thanks Rob. First time poster here. Just bought an old fender fm53s and I'm looking forward to tinkering a bit. I'll let you know how it goes!

----------


## Brian B

Just got the book from Rob  it's filled with great info, clearly written and presented. Very helpful. 

Thanks, Rob. Thoughtful and generous contribution to mandolinists everywhere.

----------


## dwoodcock

I emailed Rob and now I am patiently awaiting a response. Looking forward to using his book to help setup my first mandolin.

----------


## svemee

Thank you very much for your e-book. Great idea about the improvised nut slot files!
Sven

----------


## smokinop

Email sent. Thanks in advance. Kevin

----------


## will-k

This is a very useful and comprehensive reference and instruction document. Not to be sneezed at.

Many thanks to Rob for being so generous in providing this so freely; along with some very helpful web pages at Frets.com i managed to recover my poor old Mandolin after 12 hours in transit to Tokyo.

I admit i only partially followed the guide - too terrified of upsetting things if i started to tinker with fret heights, truss settings and the like on an inexpensive $500 Mandolin. But the basics of matching the string half-length to the 12th fret, sanding the bridge feet, gently adjusting the bridge height worked wonders. The action is definitely still off but i encountered some buzzing at the 12th fret which i didn't want to start messing around with, so practicality got the better of me. I also found i had to adjust the bridge angle so the g-string was very slightly longer than the e-string in order to get a perfect octave interval when setting the intonation - I haven't understood the underlying physics behind this yet...& while not wishing to fall out over a trivial matter i know my ear is very reliable for tuning and I don't quite agree with the need for a tuner (web-apps are available!)

As a footnote I'd already previously replaced the strings and adjusted the nut height following advice from JHS who made my Pilgrim VPM400 mandolin, but this remains sound advice within the guide. The stringing advice is particularly helpful as is the complementary information on Frets.com - mine were rather messy & i have new strings in the post...And i have tried all sorts of pics including felt, wood, bone, horn, plastic...that's a whole new world of discovery!

Now i can't wait to find time (and the courage!)to try this guide in full to see the results. I have a lot to learn and Rob's ebook has been a really great leg-up

cheers!

----------


## Rowdyways

Thanks for mando set up ebook.  Definitely needed the help!

----------


## Iainmor

Thanks Rob,

I have struggled with setup for some time now. 
\your generosity has made it easy. :Grin:

----------


## simonsays

Thank you, Rob Meldrum, for sharing your expertise and love of music.  I just bought a mandolin, am new to stringed instruments, and know that your set up guide will be an invaluable starting point for me.  Feeling inspired!

----------


## PMeade

Thanks Rob for the E-book.  It is very informative.

Much appreciated

Paul

----------


## dadbeat2002

Thanks very much for the e-book Rob.  Just starting on mandolin after 50 years of geetar picking.  I know the info in the book will help me become wise in the ways of mandolin.

----------


## Flacomd30

Rob,
Thank you so much for providing this informative e-book to the Mandolin Café masses! Have not had the chance to go through it and apply your knowledge but soon I will!

Thank you again,

Matthew

----------


## norskbob

Rob,

Thanks very much for sending me the setup ebook!

Bob

----------


## TSC

Thank you Rob.  Your ebook is a great tool to have!

----------


## NoreasonTaco

Thank you for the ebook!

Having just picked up my first mandolin and feeling slightly overwhelmed, it is a relief to see how much effort and knowledge has been captured in this book. Although my immediate goal may be "get instrument to sound gooder", I feel like this book provides a solid foundation for lifelong learning about Mandolin care and maintenance.

----------


## Skip Brownlow

Thanks Rob for e book and the quick  reply looks like it will be a great help. 

Skip B.

----------


## woodbldr

Thanks Rob, this is a great resource.

----------


## Tomando

I was looking for a resource on intonation, Rob's ebook is a great resource for this, and many other aspects of mando ownership. Almost makes me wanna get a Rogue to practice on.   Thanks, Rob!

----------


## adagietto

I'd like to add my thanks to Rob for sharing the ebook, as a near novice I am now more confident in making adjustments to the setup of my instrument.
Thanks from Lindsay (in Scotland)

----------


## John Kelly

Great to see another Scot joining the ranks, Lindsay.  Welcome to the cafe from another Scot.  Where are you based?

----------


## adagietto

> Great to see another Scot joining the ranks, Lindsay.  Welcome to the cafe from another Scot.  Where are you based?


Thanks for the welcome, John - I'm in N. Lanarkshire.  Been lurking for some time here, and finally got around to joining.  Rather than hijack this thread, I'll introduce myself more appropriately elsewhere, as I was a little rude not to do that in the first place.
All the best,
 Lindsay

----------


## fretman314

Just had my ebook from Rob. Lots to take in there and it will help to get my first setup correct. many thanks Rob.
Regards, Steve

----------


## baggster

Thanks Rob!
You sure have done us a good turn and I surely appreciate all the effort that went into the creation of this informative book. I am looking forward to setting up my own mandolin myself. When I get it done my brother will probably play it in our band. Thanks again for a job well done. 👍🏻

----------


## Ante

Thank you Rob, for the E-book! Very well done. It's very useful!

----------


## Jason Stein

Rob, thanks for the E-book and have a great 2018!

----------


## Cherry ridge bob

Thanks Rob excellent job.Information was concise and to the point. I am a musician for over forty years playing all styles of guitar,acoustic & electric. My collection is a love affair. I just got my first mandolin for Christmas, a Breedlove KF crossover. I been wanting a mandolin (a good one for years) ... My wonderful wife and kids surprised me saying the least. I am totally in love with it and our bluegrass music. God bless you all in 2018 ... Cherry ridge Bob

----------


## Dacnis

As a newbie I'd been wondering what exactly is required for a good set-up. This e-book explains it clearly and step-by-step. It's a great free resource and much appreciated.

----------


## Rootes

Thank you, Rob!

Ive Been playing about a year on a good set-up. Its time to change strings and get things all back into place correctly. Now Im a whole lot less worried about it. Great information. 

Thank you again!

Tim

----------


## Enivrer

Another thanks to Rob for writing, compiling, and providing this info. It's a good resource with references to additional resources where needed. Thanks!

----------


## iblix

Many thanks to Rob, I don't have any mandolin experts and don't even know any mandolin players near where I live, which makes this resource extremely useful. The generosity is much appreciated !

----------


## Jesse Kinman

Thank you Rob! 
I can tell that a lot of work went into this, and I really appreciate you making it available to us! I know it has helped a lot of people become more self sufficient with mandolin maintenance, and I’m looking to setting up my own now! Thanks!

----------


## Todd Bowman

This is an awesome resource!  Very thorough and detailed! A fantastic reference for those of us who do it themselves!  Thank you Rob for providing this incredible service to this community!

----------


## OlDanTucker

Another satisfied customer!
I used your ebook to "Meldrum" my 2006 Eastman 515. Holy Cow, what a difference in tone, overall volume and ease of play.  I mean it didn't give it anything it didn't already have but it sure maximized what was already there. Makes me one wonder how it would have turned out if done by a professional who knows what they are doing.

----------


## hrc

Thanks to Rob for this book, very good read.

----------


## trabb

Wow.  Despite having heard about this book for nearly three years, I am blown away at how thorough this is.  Thank you!

----------


## matthewsc

Received the ebook from Rob, and it is great --- a wealth of information clearly laid out.  Much appreciated.

----------


## rbev59

Thanks Rob for your generosity, will put this e-book to good use.

----------


## vanilla

Thanks Rob! This book is great!

----------


## RodgerF

Thanks!!   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## d_balsu

Thank you very much for the ebook Rob. Very helpful. :Smile:

----------


## tnameloc

Just received my copy of the e-book. Thanks, Rob, this is nicely written and easy to  follow.

----------


## Guitarsandflies

Rob, thank you for taking the time to put your thoughts together in the ebook! Great stuff!

----------


## Fatthand

Nice Book and very generous of you.

----------


## Peachbear

Thank you Rob Meldrum for the GREAT book on how to setup the mandolin.  It is very useful and informative and GREATLY illustrated.  YOU are to be commended for doing something so wonderful for the community.

----------


## Catherine Keller

Rob Meldrum, 

First, thank you so much for the e-book!!  I will be reading through all of it when I return from taking my grandson to the dentist!  And second, I sent the request twice because I'm ridiculous and didn't realize which email address the request sent from!  So, forgive the 2nd request!! :Redface:

----------


## Jim1hays

Rob,
 I have been using that e-book for the the last 6 months and it is FANTASTIC!!! It puts all the mandolin repairmen(pseudo) here in northern Colorado to shame. I used the recommendations and man has it changed this Washburn. It sounds as good as a Vintage Gibson of higher quality. Thank You!! I hope everyone will get this from you and actually might be nice to send a donation to him for all the hard work he has put into it. Just a thought!

----------


## Ranger Bob

Got mine today.  Thanks Rob.  This is a tremendous service to the mandolin community.

----------


## rashrv

Thanks for ebook, Very insightful.

----------


## Eastman505

Thanks a Million Rob, very quick turn around on the request! Look forward to getting into it!

----------


## Peachbear

I wasn't sure where to ask this so i'll try here, I did a search and couldn't find this exact problem.  I got one of those Cheap, Rogue mandolins to "play around with" and when i fret the e string, on the 3rd fret, i get a very nasty sounding note that my tuner says is G#.  From what i can find online,  that note is supposed to be G without the #.  what can i do to fix this?

----------


## Joe_Guitar

Thanks for the e-book Rob.

Will use the info to get my very first mandolin set up!

Joe

----------


## Rob Meldrum

Hi Peachbear,

This is a very unusual situation.  I have to verify several things.  Have you followed the setup book and done a complete setup on this mandolin?  If not, then there is no sense asking for advice.  The strings that come on the Rogue are really poor quality Chinese-made imitations, so if you have not replaced them with quality (D'Addario and Martin strings are my favorites) strings they may be part of the problem.  

If you have not cut the nut slots to the right height that can also impact intonation.  Finally, getting the bridge height correct and then intonating the mandolin is critical before evaluating any issues.

Once you have done all of that, check the intonation of every string at every fret.  It is incredibly unlikely that one string, or one string pair, would be sharp at one fret and all of the other strings would not be sharp as well on that fret.  

Good luck!

Rob

----------


## kede

Thanks Rob. Just ran this cheap Rogue mandolin through your set up instructions and it's truly night and day.

The only part which I thought was challenging was the nut.  A professional luthier would probably have a good laugh at my job, but hey, it works for me.  Intonation is perfect. Action is perfect. And it sounds great... no buzzing, everything rings clear everywhere.

Amazing really, considering the cost of this mandolin.

----------


## ThePassiveVoice

Thanks Rob.  Very helpful.

----------


## MissingString

Thank you Rob. the guide is super helpful. Chris Reily

----------


## mc01

THANK YOU, ROB!! 
Thank you very much for your amazing e-book! I am really looking forward to work with my mandolin  :Smile: 
Martin Cechura

----------


## FranklintonBill

A huge thank you to Rob.  What a great ebook, and tool to have!!  I appreciate you Rob, as does the whole mandolin playing community.

----------


## RHDean

Thank you Rob!!! Just got my copy today, you sir are a gentleman and a scoundrel...I mean scholar. LOL

----------


## rowka

Thanks Rob. Got the book and did a setup on my Mid-Mo. Nut and saddle adjustments made a world of difference.

----------

colorado_al

----------


## Tom H

Thanks Rob! Great E Book. Very thorough. Now if I could just learn how to actually play this dang mandolin!?!?!😐

----------


## 707erich

Hello Rob, I’m just reading page 18, thought I’d say the $100 nut job was what got me doing setups on guitars over 30 years ago, we must have went to the same luthier. I was so disappointed in his work that I’ve never taken another instrument to anybody for anything. I have set up a lot of instruments since then for a lot of people but no mandolins. Your setup book well give me a foundation to work from, thank you for the ebook.

----------


## Mick Kollins

Thanks for the quick response Rob..Really an in-depth lesson..THANK YOU for your gift to us all!  Cheers

----------


## wellvis@well.com

Another thanks for the mandolin setup book.  I am looking forward to putting it to good use.

----------


## Neil Russell

Thanks  so much for the email book. You have a compiled a wealth of information and I'll put it all to good use. Well done.

----------


## THart

Got mine too. What a great piece of work, I know it will be very helpful. Thanks for your generosity in compiling & sharing this Rob!

----------


## sjh1111

> Great tool to have. Free to Mandolin Cafe Members. While I'm a relative newbie, this e-book is very informative and would serve well all but the most experienced in getting the best out of your mandolin.


I just requested a copy of this from Rob and received it very quickly.  This book is loaded with lots of useful information.  I recently paid for a set up for my mandolin but with this info I should be able to do it myself next time.  Thanks Rob!

----------


## miguel

Got my copy yesterday. Packed-full with useful stuff to DIY your mandolin setup. Thanks Rob!

----------


## waterman

Thanks for sending over the copy of the book. Very instructive and nicely done. Thanks again Rob!

----------


## mreidsma

Got my copy earlier this month and put it to good use, making my mandolin quite playable. Thanks again, Rob!

----------


## FredK

Just received my e-Book and have been reading through it. There is a ton of material in there; very well laid out and easy to understand. It's making me much more comfortable about buying one of the beginner mandolins for a beater and doing my own set up; getting it ready for my grandson. Thank you, Rob!

----------


## Lou Giordano

Thanks Rob. I just received my e-Book . Lots of good info. Easy to understand. Looking forward to giving my mandolin a check up.

----------


## Zigeuner

> Just send an email to rob.meldrum@gmail.com with "mandolin setup" in the subject line and I will email you a copy for free (free to all mandolincafe members).  
> 
> Rob


I just received the info. Thank you very much. It will be a great help to me., 

Regards!

----------


## Monte Barnett

This is great! Thank you for your efforts & generosity, Rob.

Monte

----------


## Farace

Thank you so much, Rob. The tip about making DIY fret saws is worth it alone (having griped about the cost of store-bought nut files I might only use once). Color me another appreciative user.

Oddly enough, my Rogue arrived with extremely low action at the nut (.009-.010 at the first fret), so I had nothing to do at that end. The bridge was very high, though, and even with the adjusters all the way down, it can probably do better. That's next on my list.

----------


## SKIPCISSNA

Thank you so much Rob. I'm really looking forward to working on my mandolin. For an old man like me, it's kinda exciting to try something new.

----------


## natevw

Worked through the book myself last night, very great reference. Thanks again for putting that together Rob. I have one bit of feedback/question I'll file a new thread for since it's probably its own discussion.

----------


## RustyMadd

Just sent you a request Rob. And thank you for the guide. Blessings

----------


## Full Circle

Thank you for the wealth of information. I am excited to put it to use.

----------


## Joel Glassman

Rob sent me the E Book download address and its a great collection of info for
working on my mandolin. Thanks Rob!
--Joel

----------


## Marjorie Carman

Thank you so much for the ebook I have it saved for if I ever need it again,when Im more experienced with the Mandolin lol ! I ended up taking my new Mandolin to a Luthier near by and it turned out the A strings were way out of tune so now you know how inexperienced I am but sure do love playing with her!

----------


## raghavanpsn

Hi Rob. Received your ebook over email. It's very detailed and useful for a beginner like me. Thanks a ton!

----------


## AGS

Thanks for the ebook and videos Rob, they are very well done. Best wishes, AG

----------


## motopsycho

Got my copy this morning and all I can say is “wow” – the level of detail in this setup guide is most impressive.  My Rogue RM-100a will be here Friday and I’m already preparing for some setup work – making the jump over after about 13 years on guitar and going to test the waters.

----------


## Herbalist

Thanks Rob for creating and freely sharing this ebook. This is a wonderful resource!

----------


## Msr

Thanks for your work.   Very informative and clear.

----------


## John Van Zandt

Thanks for my 'July' email with this. It's very much appreciated!

----------


## punkbek3886

Another big thanks to Rob for his setup book!!!

----------


## FRED LOAR 520E

Sounds Good Rob.Thanking you in Advance for your guidance!! According to the bow on my "NEW" loar 520E,The neck need to be tweeked a little,which I purchased in 2018, it is out of adjustment.ty!!

----------


## dpr

If you haven't got a copy yet, you need to! It's fantastic. 
Thank you Robert!

----------


## venport

Thank you very, very, very much for your prompt response and kindness in providing this material.

I'm new to Mandolin playing and can wait to read it and put it to use.

I might even buy a cheapo Saga Mandolin Kit that I came across in Amazon to give it a try.

Thanks again.

----------


## Ishihara

Thanks a lot for the ebook, Rob. It's going to very helpful.

----------


## Hawksbill Jim

Rob, thank you for the ebook! Great stuff in it, a wonderful resource.

----------


## mikeyb2

Many thanks Rob, I received the e-book this morning. A quick glance through it suggests it will be very useful to me when the time comes, and my 2 intended builds are finished. Great source of info.
Mike

----------


## Dooney

Hi Robert, is it still possible to have your guide on the mandolin setup?

----------


## Dooney

Thanks a lot Rob, I received your fantastic guide and I can't wait to put your precious advice into practice. In my area it is difficult to find luthiers able to make the correct setup for mandolins. Now, thanks to you, I will be able to do it myself. Thanks again

----------


## remilton

Rob, I just sent you an email. Thanks in advance.

----------


## hassettdes

I just got the ebook, really fast service thank you, can't wait to delve into it, cheers colm

----------


## Tom Ronan

> Just send an email to rob.meldrum@gmail.com with "mandolin setup" in the subject line and I will email you a copy for free (free to all mandolincafe members).  
> 
> Rob


Thanks Rob,Great stuff

----------


## ashurman

Just received Rob Meldrum's mandolin setup guide - very quickly after my request.  Have not dived into it yet but wanted to give a big THANKS to Rob for putting it together and making it easily available, and at no cost.  Big Thanks, Rob.

----------


## danagos

I'm the latest recipient of Rob Meldrum's generosity & expertise. What an excellent setup tutorial he's written. I'm setting aside time for a careful reading. 

He also has two videos on YouTube showing the dramatic difference a good setup can make.











I bought a used 'The Loar LM600-VS' on eBay. It was in fact a factory 2nd with a (repaired) crack in the right headstock volute. No warranty, case or setup. 

I wasn't aiming this high for a 2nd mandolin, but couldn't pass it up. Fortunate to have some experience & setup tools for working on guitars (& a feeler gauge Rob!).

The nut might require a shim & filing a G string notch. The bridge is currently on the deck but seems to work, although stiffly as do the tuners. All seems fixable.

Hopefully it can realize its full potential.

Thanks Commodore,

 - Dan

----------


## double E

Wanted to thank Rob for taking his time to send me his ebook. Great!!! EE

----------


## vannooch

Thank you Rob for the lesson in set up, it did wonders for my starter instrument.

----------


## JimCh

Many thanks, most useful.

----------


## drumgerry

Many thanks for the setup book Rob - from a guitar builder new to the world of mandolins.

Gerry

----------


## Doghouse01

Thank you, Rob, for this E-book. It is very informative and as a newbie to mandolin building, it is already proving to be a very valuable resource to me! 
The descriptions and photographs are so easy to understand - even for someone as new to this as me! 
Rob was also very quick to reply to my request which is very much appreciated! Clearly we are in different time zones but I was very impressed that you were seemingly awake at 04:39am to reply to my request!  :Smile:  Joking aside, this is an excellent resource and is very much appreciated. Thank you, Rob!

----------


## Tom Hodge

This is an absolutely amazing book for setting up any mandolin.
Especially valuable for beginners.
Thank you so much!!!!!

----------


## Bunnyf

Rob, I just wanted to thank you for the set-up book. I purchased a nice older Oregon Breedlove a few years ago but as a beginner, I played in first position exclusively. Now that Ive advanced a bit, Im playing up the fretboard and that made me aware that the intonation was off; as I moved up all the strings got very sharp. I remembered that I had downloaded your book, so I broke it out and voila! I now have a well intonated mandolin.Thanks again

----------


## Ben Handsomer

A big "Thank you" to Rob for this book!  This is exactly what I was looking for now that I'm starting the process of setting up my first build.  I was going to start asking questions about the correct procedure and then I found this post.  Love the step-by-step instructions.  Rob got back with me quickly after sending him a request.  Be sure to get your hands on this if you're looking for a great resource on all things set-up related.

----------


## john-m

Thank you so much for sharing this with everyone!

----------


## GolfinFrog81

Rob, I just want to thank you for the ebook and the video links. This will be a valuable resource for many years to come.

----------


## Krahsman

Hi Rob, sent a request for the ebook, thanks in advance

----------


## Russet

Thanks, Rob! Im looking forward to digging in to the ebook and getting to know my mandolin better. Theres so much to learn and I know this is a solid resource that will help a lot. Thanks for making it available to this community!

----------


## Krahsman

Rob, I just want to thank you for the ebook and the video links. Can't wait to get started setting up my mandolin. Thanks for the quick response on the ebook.!!

Steve

----------


## fishermike

I also want to post a word of thanks and appreciation to Rob!  Received my ebook and videos today, and my first mandolin is arriving on Thursday.  I really appreciate having this resource available, and I’ll report back once I can put theory into action!  Thanks again, Rob!

----------


## jr2m87

Thank you so much Rob! The section on adjusting the bridge and saddle is exactly what I was looking for! Invaluable material!

----------


## webber

Thank you very much! I look forward to getting my Sonata A-style in beautiful playing shape again.

----------


## kgear59

Thanks so much for the ebook.  I just got my first mandolin, so Im sure this will help me get it setup perfectly!  Cheers!

----------


## Jimraygilliam

Just got my setup ebook. Very nice. Cant wait to get started! Thanks to Rob!

----------


## journeybear

Add me to the list of happy recipients of this guide. A lot of it is already familiar, having learned by trial and error and applying common sense for over half a century,  :Disbelief:  but the help it will provide in figuring out how to improve the sound of my new old instruments (the F-4 and A-4) will be invaluable and much appreciated.

Grateful there are people in the world like Rob with such generosity of spirit.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## sounds_good

Thank you, Rob, for the guide.  After reading I think I will try some adjusting.

----------


## leeyue

> Just send an email to rob.meldrum@gmail.com with "mandolin setup" in the subject line and I will email you a copy for free (free to all mandolincafe members).  
> 
> Rob


great info, many thanks. In a remote area, don't really have many available info about mandolin.

----------


## TiffanyMandolin

I am new to mandolin but a long time guitar player.  I saw Rob Meldrum's email in this posting; emailed him for a copy of the setup guide, and received it within a few hours.  He asked me to bump the thread I saw his email on, so here goes!   I enjoying the mandolin.  I got a new Eastman MD315.

----------


## dsandman87

I'm also a long-time guitar player who received "The Inexpensive Mandolin" (Rogue RM-100A in Sunburst) as a gift this holiday season. I know it gets a relatively bad rap around here and wouldn't have been my first choice, but I'm not going to look a gift mandolin in the f-hole!

Straight out of the box, the top was intact (not sunken), the finish was clean, and everything appeared to "work" at a very basic level. However, the action was sky-high, the strings were rusty, the bridge was out of intonation by about a cm toward the neck, and only touched the top at two very small points under the feet (I could fit several sheets of paper underneath!). I knew how to intonate and adjust action (and even dress frets, which this little 'lin needed as well), but knew I needed to mate the bridge and had never done that before so I emailed Rob. As above, he generously sent the book shortly after.

Rob's book has great step-by-step instructions, pictures, and warnings about pitfalls (e.g. sanding the bridge from the outside in which can cause the feet edges to lift off the top when under the pressure of the strings), and was a perfect guide for me to mate the bridge with the mandolin. I also touched up and lubed the nut and saddle, and got my action set up pretty well. Finally, Rob's section on checking the tailpiece was something I never thought about, but after reading through and checking I found the cover was poorly mated with the piece and came off with minimal effort; I bent the sides to a good stiff press fit and now it holds tight with no buzz.

As Rob recommended, I recorded myself playing a little bit before and after setup, and it really made an incredible difference! The next day I put on a set of D'Addario medium round-wounds and now it plays easy and sounds beautiful. 

I know many will still think I've put lipstick on a pig, but the little bit of elbow grease I put in with Rob's guidance has made this little Rogue special to me, and I'm looking forward to my time with this little "Piglet" as I start my mandolin journey.

----------


## flemingfarm

I just refound my mandolin after many years of it in my closet. I put on new strings and found that I wanted to know a lot more on the setup so after sending the email I got the ebook reply and I am quite happy to have the reference available now. I printed it out so I could highlight it easier. I know my action is too low so it is great to have the measurements. It's just an old Johnson MA-120-N but will suffice for me to learn on for now.

----------


## cah4121

After emailing Rob this weekend, he sent me the e-book a few hours later. I can't wait to put my Kentucky 380s on the bench and take a crack at fixing some things that I have always wanted to correct but weren't severe enough to bring to a luthier. It will be baby steps at first, to be sure, but it's enormously helpful to have this as a guide. Thanks, Rob!

----------


## Agardner00

Thanks, Rob! What a great resource

----------


## Dan Forney

> Just send an email to rob.meldrum@gmail.com with "mandolin setup" in the subject line and I will email you a copy for free (free to all mandolincafe members).  
> 
> Rob


Got mine today! Thanks Rob!!

----------


## Bitterlouie

I received  my copy today. Wow! Awesome! It's very evident that there was a lot of effort  put into the endeavor. A very big hearty thank you to Mr. Meldrum.

----------


## Willieee

Great resource, am happy to have this.  Thanks, Rob, for all the effort you put into this.

----------


## MandoDaft

Thanks Rob, I received your mandolin setup ebook yesterday and already I see it will be invaluable resource for my current repair project. 
Looking forward the setup guide will doubtless become the basis for my ongoing setup activities for the remainder of my mandolins and bouzouki.
Many thanks

----------


## TuxedoATX

Thanks Rob--excited to have a copy of your setup guide to better understand how my instrument can best be cared for and maintained! It's a great resource!

----------


## ovaltine

rcvd ebook from Rob, thanks so much!
very helpful and informative.

----------


## pit lenz

Thanks AGAIN, Rob for still keeping this service up for us. When I got my first cheap K150 some years ago, your book helped me a great deal to turn it into a well set up instrument.

----------


## Entropium

With Rob's terrific setup manual, I assembled all the recommended tools and started following the setup on my new used 70"s? vintage Hondo HMAN-30 mandolin. It sounds okay, but for some intonation tweaking needed on the low strings. No buzzing, but heights at 1st and 12th strings are higher than Rod's recommendations.
I started at the saddle, conservatively sanding the bottom, re-assembling to re-measure 12th fret height, then noticed more shallow indentations than strings, probably made by the strings' tension, and not all properly aligned with the nut grooves. The saddle is not partitioned like in Rob's pictures but is continuous across the top.

I prepared Rob's "nut saws" for the saddle from the appropriate-thickness feeler gauges. 
Question 1: I've measured the string/groove positions and spacings at the nut - is it correct that these should be the same at the saddle, measuring from the center point of the nut and the center point of the saddle?
Question 2: Should the depth of the grooves in the saddle be as recommended for the nut - half-in, half-above? For all the strings to be at the same height from the 12th fret, the manual suggests starting conservatively at 0.059" for all the strings. Which would mean a deeper saddle groove for the thinner (higher note E and A) strings? Is this where the thumb screws come in for final adjustments - adjusting high and low sides differently to get the heights/gaps of the strings to be the same?
Thanks.

----------

